# Training China Plz help!!!



## rockymtsweetie82

China will not let another dog into the house above the age of a small puppy. She did great when Mako was brought here and she does wonderful with Duckie. We've had her around all kinds of animals outside the home, stores, other towns, etc. She's a terrific dog. 

We couldn't be the new home for Maddox because she just would not let Maddox alone. She kept trying to rip his face off. We all stayed in the room for around an hour with both dogs. Duckie was running around, the kids were running around and we were all talking but the second China would get near Maddox she'd try to hurt him. 

How can I get China to behave??? She is not aggressive and shows no signs other than food aggression (because Mako always stole her food until we separated them) and now this not letting other dogs her age or older into the house. I realize they're problems that can be avoided as she's a great dog outside the home. She meets other dogs in stores and in other towns. My problem is here in the house. 

I want her to be a little more calm and submissive. I love that she's a protector but I don't need protecting from other dogs that I want brought into my house. 

Please help! Ask any questions if I wasn't too clear. I'm all sad because I wanted to get Maddox and now I have to get another puppy (hubby really wants his male pit bull)....I guess I was just trying to skip the whole house training part lol.


----------



## rannmiller

That's too bad, there are so many male adult pit bulls who need homes too! 

Did you try introducing them on neutral territory first? Like meet up at a dog park, let them play together and get to know each other, THEN maybe try walking them home together and go into the house together?

I've heard that suggested before. It sort of helps prevent the whole "Who is this completely strange dog I've never met before and what is he doing on MY terriotry?" thing.


----------



## TippysMom

We tried the neutral territory with our previous dog & it didn't work. He was fine at the park, but when we all walked home together, he wouldn't let the other dog in the house.

Our current dogs are introduced to a new one in a crate (the new dog). Then when they're done sniffing with a barrior (they walk away from the crate), we crate them and let the new dog out to sniff around them. Then we eventually let them all out together. It has worked fine with them.

Not sure if that will help in your situation, just an idea.


----------



## LoveNewfies

Ran is right on. My Newf is a dominant female and is very resistant to let a new dog in the house. We nearly always introduce a new dog at least outside, even better on neutral ground somewhere. Having dogs meet on neutral ground is always a good idea.

That being said, you also have to make sure China fully understands her position in the pack....meaning that YOU are the one to dictate who can and can't enter your home, including other dogs, whether she likes them or not.

I have brought in another adult female without having an introduction on neutral ground and my Newf certainly wasn't crazy about it but I made it very clear that she was not to try to take control of the situation. She was grumbly about it, but it never progressed to being too aggressive. It only took a few days before she stopped glaring at the new girl because she knew that I was not approving of her behavior.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

Thank you for the responces. Yeah we tried meeting on neutral ground first, we met at the store down the street. We then were in the driveway and walked in together but as soon as we got in the house she was very protective. We had her see the kids pet Maddox and Duckie played and we played and everything. Neither my husband or I were nervous about it because we are in control, or at least portray ourselves to be. It's like as soon as we get in the house she goes into "I'm not listening" mode.


----------



## chowder

There is also the good chance that she is being protective of Duckie. When I got my male puppy, my one female suddenly became very protective of him and would not let my other female near him even though they had lived together for years. Fights started happening all the time between those two and it was just because a new puppy had been introduced into the house. 
I have brought new dogs in by keeping them seperated with baby gates while in the house so they can sniff each other, then taking them on walks together several times a day. They get used to each other on the walk but they are both going in a straight motion with you in charge in neutral territory. At home they each have a "safe" place behind a baby gate where they can see and smell each other but not have to actually mingle right away. They can even eat and not have to protect their food and toys. That's how my inlaws poodles learned to get along with my chows. It may take some time but it gives them a chance at least.


----------



## lorih1770

China's a pit bull. My pit bull is territorial/dog aggressive. She's the same way. I can take her to the park or where ever and she's fine, but at home she's dog aggressive. I also foster mostly pit bulls for a rescue and most homes that I have adopted to that already had another dog in the home had issues with the dogs not getting along for a while. Any two dogs WILL get along and learn to live together. It's not easy and it's ALOT of work. I do it everytime I take in a new foster dog. It's pure hell for at least a couple days. I always tell the new adopters be prepared for it to be a nightmare for at least the couple days. It may take as long as several weeks before the dogs get along. I always strongly suggest obedience classes. The people HAVE to be in control and the alpha - no question. 

Especially if you're going to have a multi pit bull home there's some great training advice from Pit Bull Rescue Central Pit Bull Rescue Central
and dog introductions Pit Bull Rescue Central


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

lorih1770 said:


> China's a pit bull. My pit bull is territorial/dog aggressive. She's the same way. I can take her to the park or where ever and she's fine, but at home she's dog aggressive. I also foster mostly pit bulls for a rescue and most homes that I have adopted to that already had another dog in the home had issues with the dogs not getting along for a while. Any two dogs WILL get along and learn to live together. It's not easy and it's ALOT of work. I do it everytime I take in a new foster dog. It's pure hell for at least a couple days. I always tell the new adopters be prepared for it to be a nightmare for at least the couple days. It may take as long as several weeks before the dogs get along. I always strongly suggest obedience classes. The people HAVE to be in control and the alpha - no question.
> 
> Especially if you're going to have a multi pit bull home there's some great training advice from Pit Bull Rescue Central Pit Bull Rescue Central
> and dog introductions Pit Bull Rescue Central


Absolutely I agree with you 100% but as soon as China made her last move with Maddox (she snapped at his nose but didn't draw blood), Maddox's owners immediately said "Nope this won't work" even though I kept saying, "They just need work!" I'm ready for the work and I'm willing. But with others being too leary or too skittish, (people wise) I just don't know how it's going to work. And shelters will not adopt to us because we have a female pit bull. (I've been to three in the tristate area already)


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

Also, I bookmarked those links! Thank you!


----------



## lorih1770

Ahh... I see the other people didn't want to leave Maddox there. Our rescue will adpot opposite sex pit bulls to people with a pit bull. We're in NW IN, I'm guess your way too far away though.  Pit bulls are the greatest dogs! I'm sure the perfect dog for your family will come along soon.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

I really hope so. My plan now is to buy her a muzzle and continue to take her out everywhere like we have been but to ask people with other dogs near us to bring over their dogs. This way they can learn socialization on OUR land and soon in OUR HOUSE. This way she can learn that yes, she's our dog, but this is OUR HOUSE. She just lives here. I understand that she's our family member and we love her just like one, but if I can allow another dog in my house then she needs to as well. I hope this work. Any other suggestions on how to go about doing that would be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## rannmiller

You should get your friends with dogs to bring them over to your house for play dates too. Maybe it would help China if she saw you walk the dog through the door so she knows it's YOU bringing the dog into the house. The muzzle idea is probably a good one, I also like the crate idea too. Seems a little less threatening to the dog.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

rannmiller said:


> You should get your friends with dogs to bring them over to your house for play dates too. Maybe it would help China if she saw you walk the dog through the door so she knows it's YOU bringing the dog into the house. The muzzle idea is probably a good one, I also like the crate idea too. Seems a little less threatening to the dog.


Should I crate China when the new dog comes in?? I don't know, wouldn't that be like sending the wrong message? I can't put into words what I'm trying to say, but I don't know if that would just tick her off, blocking her off from her home while it's being "invaded" (in her mind)?


----------



## rannmiller

Maybe if you gate her off in a separate room while you walk in the new dog and put it in the crate, then let her out to sniff, then trade them so she's in the crate and the new dog can sniff her.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

I could leash her as the other dog comes in the house, with my husband holding her cuz she can jump over the gate we have. And do it that way. That's a good idea. Thank you!


----------



## PeanutsMommy

you may not be able to train the DA out of her it is in the nature of the breed. My male pitbull is great with the other 2 pitbulls that he lives with. I take him in public he has shown signs of DA with strange dogs. Peanut has been around other dogs his whole life, pitbulls even and hes wonderful with the dogs he grew up with but strange dogs I cant trust him and he goes to dog training classes. i dont want to perpetuate sterotypes but this breed can be DA with no reason regarding upbringing and socialization.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

That's what I'm kind of worried about. I am a true animal lover and if I see a pretty face, I tend to want to bring it home to love forever. It's really hard to do with a dog who won't let me do that. Lol


----------



## PeanutsMommy

I am in that same boat. Today I took Peanut to the beach with my brother to get some pictures taken so I can send them to my husband. There were 2 dogs there that tried to come up to Peanut but I had to have my brother take his leash and block the dogs from coming near him. Peanut's body hackles came up and he was barking at these dogs he didn't even know. I am starting to worry if he's true DA. He was raised with other pitbulls and those 2 hes great with. Other dogs, no. However, he is great with people even strangers and kids.


----------



## rannmiller

My friend has a pit bull that was super dog and leash aggressive and she took it to classes specifically for that and after two times through, the dog is waaaaaay better.


----------



## lorih1770

PeanutsMommy said:


> you may not be able to train the DA out of her it is in the nature of the breed. My male pitbull is great with the other 2 pitbulls that he lives with. I take him in public he has shown signs of DA with strange dogs. Peanut has been around other dogs his whole life, pitbulls even and hes wonderful with the dogs he grew up with but strange dogs I cant trust him and he goes to dog training classes. i dont want to perpetuate sterotypes but this breed can be DA with no reason regarding upbringing and socialization.


I have to agree with you. With some dogs it's just the breeding. But training can make it WAY better. My pit bull was one of my fosters. She was only about 10 weeks old when I got her. She loved other dogs and while she was a puppy we went to the dog park almost every day. Then when she was about 7 months old she started attacking my other two dogs in the house for what appeared to be no reason. We did the "no free lunch" training and had immediate results. But I still have to always keep an eye on her and remind her to "be nice" and she is ALWAYS crated when I'm not home. But when I first got her I was naive enough to think I would have the perfect dog because she was a little puppy and I took her to a ton of training classes and socialized her everywhere. I pulled her from an animal control in the ghetto and definitely think her parents had a fighting background. Her dog aggression is under control, but I don't think it will ever be 100% gone. The best advise that I got was to never trust a pit bull to NOT fight.


----------



## rannmiller

I don't know about not trusting a pit bull not to fight. So far the most recent near fights I've seen break out lately are started by labs/lab mixes and an Anatolian shepherd. All the pit bulls I've seen have been the sweetest most loving creatures ever who only want to lick the other dogs. But that, of course, is not in their own home. 

However, I turned down an aisle in Petsmart the other day and nearly got murdered by a lab/border collie mix who was only 10 months old because the woman had her baby with her and apparently she didn't know much about socializing a puppy. It just laid on the ground near the shopping cart and growled at me. 

Anyway, my point is that you can't necessarily trust any dog NOT to fight. They're pack animals and depending on how they've been raised and their individual personalities and training, they will respond to new dogs in their territory differently. You can't just lump one breed into one behavioral stereotype, that's ignorance. Any behavior can be modified, it varies on how much work and time needs to go into each case.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

I have a pitbull I can't trust not to fight and 2 others at my house that are that way with dogs outside my house. I also fostered one that was the same way. They are good with their "pack" but dogs out side that you have to be careful. It doesnt matter how you raise them since Peanut was 4 months old my husband and I tried to socialize him taking him to the park, petstores and training class he was fine up until about 2 months ago he just turned DA no reason and at that he is great with some dogs and not with others and there is no pattern to what dogs he is fine with and what hes not. See, the breed's history lies in the pit. A lot of these dogs are bred still for their gameness. If they are from a line that is bred for gameness then no matter how well you socialize your dog the DA can come out. I didnt think so especially not with Peanut as he is pretty much hand raised. I was wrong he is not to be trusted with strange dogs. My husband and I are pretty disappointed in that as we wanted to take him to the park and let him have play dates. 

I can use my dogs breed as an example as I see it with the dogs I have experience with as my family and I only have American Pit Bull Terriers. I love APBTs they are the only breed of dog I would ever own. I am in no way trying to single them out however, you cant sugarcoat their behaviors. You just can't trust a bulldog not to fight for the saftey of your own dog and other peoples dogs. You should always exercize caution. KNow the breeds history and your own dog and be responsible
Rainmiller you singled out lab/lab mixes and Anatolian shepherd from your own post " You can't just lump one breed into one behavioral stereotype, that's ignorance". I wasn't picking on a breed. I am a proud APBT owner but I have to accept the reality of the dogs nature. Don't get me wrong Peanut LOVES people hes a big time people dog hes even wonderful with kids never showed any aggression at all to people. You just have to worry about being licked to death. You just have to be cautious with bulldogs around other strange dogs


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

That's our China. She's the perfect people dog, kids, cats, and puppies. Even dogs on other land/stores etc. But bring the dog on our land and she goes nuts. Thankfully we have her under control but I'd be afraid not to because of the way she reacts. Her DA is so strong with other dogs that it kind of scares me. I'm proud to be owned by such a wonderful dog, and I just have to accept that any other dog that I want to bring into my home must be a puppy...Thank goodness for laminate flooring!!! LOL


----------



## PeanutsMommy

they seem to be very accepting of puppies! Jade my dads apbt was 3 years old when my brother got a puppy and my husband got my puppy within a week and they were real young, 5 weeks. Jade didnt like other dogs but within a few days she was okay with the new puppies. Peanut is her puppy now. She has shown in play that she would protect him from anything.They are great friends and are always excited in playtime. I feel kind of bad that when my husband gets home when we move Jade is going to lose one of her puppies. Have you tried China with a young puppy? She might be more willing to take it in as her own than a dog that is her age?


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

Yeah we just got Duckie a couple weeks ago and he was only 8 weeks at the time. He's a Jack/Beagle mix and so lovable. China loves him so much. They play and sleep together. The only thing they can't do is eat together, which Duckie would love to do but China says no to that lol.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

you know suprisingly all 3 at my house are great about feeding time. You can stick your hand in their bowls and take kibbles out of their mouth and they dont care...my husband has done it, not one reaction they just go about eating again. They get fed seperate though because they are all eating different foods. I have fed Peanut with Jade in the same room before she didnt get up to see his bowl, he didn't panic that she was there while he was eating.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

Mako and China weren't FA at all, but she won't share with Duckie. Me and the kids and my husband can take her food right from her mouth and she doesn't care. We're doing that with Duckie. We've been teaching her that though since she was a little puppy though so I think that's why.


----------



## lorih1770

rannmiller said:


> Anyway, my point is that you can't necessarily trust any dog NOT to fight. They're pack animals and depending on how they've been raised and their individual personalities and training, they will respond to new dogs in their territory differently. You can't just lump one breed into one behavioral stereotype, that's ignorance. Any behavior can be modified, it varies on how much work and time needs to go into each case.


I agree that you should never trust any dog not to fight. Any dog may fight. But as a RESPONSIBLE pit bull owner it would be very ignorant not to acknowlege that pit bulls were/are bred for fighting other dogs. True, any behavior can be modified, but with a pit bull that was bred to do a job - fight, I would never take the chance of trusting my pit bull not to fight another dog. It's the irresponsible people that cause dogs to get a bad reputation.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

^^^ GREAT posting I agree with you 100% lorih1770. People with pit bulls that ignore the fact that these dogs are very capable of being DA are the ones that end up in headlines and cause BSL


----------



## PukinHovi

*+1 agreed*

100% agree that the pitbull belongs into the "handle with care and great wisdom" category of dogs. 

I am a bit disturbed that in two of your responses you mention that your pit is food protective/agressive, can you specify that some more what that exactly looks like? I my mind, especially with a dominant breed I insist of being in total control and that includes the food bowl at any point in time I so choose, it sounds to me like you might not be able to take that food bowl from him while he is eating, along with the original problem of her not letting other dogs into the house - again, insisting on being in absolute control of the sitatuion, YOU should be dictating who enters the house, not your dog. Dominant dogs seldomly outright challenge their human pack leader, if you watch closely there will almost always be a gradual pushing of boundries and rules that most of the time goes unnoticed until a real problem resulting from the gradual shift in perceived (by the dog) leadership surfaces. 

I have seen many many dogs present with all kinds of problems, from pulling on the leash, to not letting dogs in, food and toy protection, not returning when called etc. I very many cases the problem described by the owner is just the symptom, part of the problem in those case is almost always a issue in leadership, of course commands and good manners still have to be trained, but without being the alpha, there is no real point in starting with anything else but to work on the basics.

this is also not an issue of how much experience you have with handling dogs, i am just as guilty of slacking with my own dog, get trained by him, until i notice i am being trained. It s a matter of living with your dog and just getting into a routine without realizing whats happening, depending on breed, history and alpha drive of the dog this can be more or less dangerous/unpleasant.

try and observe objectively a day in your house and how you interact with your dog and see if you can see patterns of her malipulating you, and rules that you once established when you got her get broken.

hope this helps a bit

EDIT: just looked back, you mention you can take the food from her no problem, which is good. still look for signs of her thinking diffrently about who is in charge.


----------



## Postal

PukinHovi said:


> 100% agree that the pitbull belongs into the "handle with care and great wisdom" category of dogs.
> 
> I am a bit disturbed that in two of your responses you mention that your pit is food protective/agressive, can you specify that some more what that exactly looks like? I my mind, especially with a dominant breed I insist of being in total control and that includes the food bowl at any point in time I so choose, it sounds to me like you might not be able to take that food bowl from him while he is eating, along with the original problem of her not letting other dogs into the house - again, insisting on being in absolute control of the sitatuion, YOU should be dictating who enters the house, not your dog. Dominant dogs seldomly outright challenge their human pack leader, if you watch closely there will almost always be a gradual pushing of boundries and rules that most of the time goes unnoticed until a real problem resulting from the gradual shift in perceived (by the dog) leadership surfaces.
> 
> I have seen many many dogs present with all kinds of problems, from pulling on the leash, to not letting dogs in, food and toy protection, not returning when called etc. I very many cases the problem described by the owner is just the symptom, part of the problem in those case is almost always a issue in leadership, of course commands and good manners still have to be trained, but without being the alpha, there is no real point in starting with anything else but to work on the basics.
> 
> this is also not an issue of how much experience you have with handling dogs, i am just as guilty of slacking with my own dog, get trained by him, until i notice i am being trained. It s a matter of living with your dog and just getting into a routine without realizing whats happening, depending on breed, history and alpha drive of the dog this can be more or less dangerous/unpleasant.
> 
> try and observe objectively a day in your house and how you interact with your dog and see if you can see patterns of her malipulating you, and rules that you once established when you got her get broken.
> 
> hope this helps a bit
> 
> EDIT: just looked back, you mention you can take the food from her no problem, which is good. still look for signs of her thinking diffrently about who is in charge.


Do you happen to feed your dog Artemis Maximal??


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

Holy cow. Let me say this: I am a responsible pit owner. I recognize and value the breed and what she is/could be capable of. Yeah, she's DA with strange dogs. IE: I don't bring her around strange dogs. Yeah, she WAS FA with Duckie and ONLY Duckie. He was new, he was curious, and she didn't like it. I worked with them both and now they can share bones, PB filled kongs, and food dishes in the same room. This whole holier than thou crap that someone keeps pulling is getting old. 3 posters are know it alls in just the past two weeks. First LR2009, Then P2009 and now this yuppie, PukinHovi...Well, wutev. Leave the old threads alone and move on already.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

good posting rockmtsweetie82.


----------



## PukinHovi

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> Holy cow. Let me say this: I am a responsible pit owner. I recognize and value the breed and what she is/could be capable of. Yeah, she's DA with strange dogs. IE: I don't bring her around strange dogs. Yeah, she WAS FA with Duckie and ONLY Duckie. He was new, he was curious, and she didn't like it. I worked with them both and now they can share bones, PB filled kongs, and food dishes in the same room. This whole holier than thou crap that someone keeps pulling is getting old. 3 posters are know it alls in just the past two weeks. First LR2009, Then P2009 and now this yuppie, PukinHovi...Well, wutev. Leave the old threads alone and move on already.


wow, an angry person. was just trying to help but whatever


----------



## Postal

PukinHovi said:


> wow, an angry person. was just trying to help but whatever


I think she's frustrated with the the wave of big headed vet grad students we've had the pleasures of putting up with lately, as we all are. It doesn't help that you guys keep digging into month old threads to revive it and add your 2 cents for whatever reason. All we can gather is that you're trying to sound like a doggy genius so we'll confide in you, and from what it sounded like, lab09 and the other 09 guy were after sales of products.

Well, we may be full of questions, suggestion and love our dogs enough to involve ourselves in a dogfoodchat forum to discuss what means so much to us, but we're not ignorant. We don't need a constant load of crap telling us the reason our dogs act up is because we let them, or because we don't fully understand that our breed is bred for specific qualities. Thanks captain obvious. We're well aware, and most of us here are quite capable of figuring out our own pet(s)' qualities and features. We came here for the sole purpose of educating ourselves even more in nutrition by joining heads and research. Yes, we have an occasional "my pet has this little behavior problem, what do you suggest" question, but it doesn't mean our dogs are out of control.

Quit coming on here with a novel of how dog's behaviors are our fault because we have failed to be the alpha leader. Our dogs respect us, as we respect them. We keep them healthy, they keep us healthy. We keep them happy, they keep us happy. Dogs are pets, not machines. 

Don't take any of this personal, pukin, we know you're trying to help.. but take into consideration we didn't just get our pets yesterday.. MOST of our pets are highly trained, highly lovable and highly socialized. We don't keep them on 3 ft leads attatched to the oak tree in the back yard. We also agree that you have to be presented as a pack leader, but the job does itself when you are the one putting down the food for the dogs and you are the one controlling his socializing and sleeping. It's not a JOB you have to do everyday. Dogs are a lot like kids, sometimes they just misbehave, that doesn't make them a bad child.. and it sure as hell doesn't mean they don't understand who's in charge. Why? Because you are the one that gave them the bed they sleep in, the clothes they wear, the food they eat, you tell them when they can go to the movies or when it's time for homework. Sometimes, they push the envelope, too. That doesn't mean they don't respect you, and it by no means says you're a bad parent. 

Just bring it down, man. Everyone that wants help doesn't need to feel belittled. Vets are no better than anyone else. They just happen to know more about a particular subject than we do (most of the time lol). I turn wrenches for a living. When I need advice or help for/with my dog, just help me.. please. In turn, when you come to get your car worked on, I won't make you feel like an idiot because you don't know how to change your own oil.

If you are desperate to shower someone with your knowledge, hang out at walmart and wait for that person reaching for a 50 pound bag of kibbles n bits :smile:


----------



## Postal

Now, for rockymtsweetie heh

They always make it look so easy on tv, but here's what I saw on "it's me or the dog"..

When you want to introduce a new dog, they would bring in one that was VERY calm, one that didn't respond to a dog's intimidation. Let them come in and get settle for about 5 minutes while china is put in another room out of sight. After the 5 minutes, bring china out on a leash and keep her happy. Keep telling her she's a good girl until she shows signs of aggression, then immediately catch her on it. Tell her no, and give her a command. If she doesn't listen, lead her back to the room and stay with her until she calms down, then try it again. The first time she can come out of the room and ignore the dog, or a be nice to it, treat her.

Like I said, it LOOKED easy on tv, but tv can turn an hour session into 5 minutes  But, that's what I would try. Sounds like it could work. Good luck!


----------



## PukinHovi

*thank you postal*

thank you for the response postal, i was in no way trying to make somebody feel stupid or inadequate. I am also not a vet tech or food sale person, just a amateur trainer with some successes and experience that loves to share.
I dont care about the handler, I care more about the dog. It is always hard to get a clear picture from a written description and accurately know what the issue is, even harder to tell how savy the handler is. In this case, am glad things worked out between the pub and china. 

I know i came in on the wave of LR2009, but you wont get the "my way or highway" response. If the method is gentle and it works is all i care about, dont care who came up with it, quiet the contrary i am always happy to put new tricks in my tool box. I know people dont want to hear that they are having alpha issues, which is normal I suppose, but the reaility is that its the hardest to see when it concerns your own dog. Doesnt matter if it is your first dog or if you had 50 in your live. I am not saying its the ultimate solutions and answer to everything, but so many times i have worked with handlers on only establishing the leader and other issues disapeared or at the very least improved.

I have no doubts that the people here a more educated and informed how to handle and feed their dogs, which makes me happy, because the general dog handling population in the US I meet mostly on weekends in the park really makes me cry. 

The overweight bad smelling kind of dogs, the poor 50 pound lab on a prong collar beacuse his 260 pound master cant figure out how to hold him without, dogs on leashes that would otherwise run away because the owner thought the dog cant get off the leash until its 1 year old etc. 

anyways, back to work


----------



## PukinHovi

Postal said:


> Now, for rockymtsweetie heh
> 
> They always make it look so easy on tv, but here's what I saw on "it's me or the dog"..
> 
> When you want to introduce a new dog, they would bring in one that was VERY calm, one that didn't respond to a dog's intimidation. Let them come in and get settle for about 5 minutes while china is put in another room out of sight. After the 5 minutes, bring china out on a leash and keep her happy. Keep telling her she's a good girl until she shows signs of aggression, then immediately catch her on it. Tell her no, and give her a command. If she doesn't listen, lead her back to the room and stay with her until she calms down, then try it again. The first time she can come out of the room and ignore the dog, or a be nice to it, treat her.
> 
> Like I said, it LOOKED easy on tv, but tv can turn an hour session into 5 minutes  But, that's what I would try. Sounds like it could work. Good luck!


I have seen this work, but as postal said it can be a long session.


----------



## Postal

PukinHovi said:


> thank you for the response postal, i was in no way trying to make somebody feel stupid or inadequate. I am also not a vet tech or food sale person, just a amateur trainer with some successes and experience that loves to share.
> I don't care about the handler, I care more about the dog. It is always hard to get a clear picture from a written description and accurately know what the issue is, even harder to tell how savy the handler is. In this case, am glad things worked out between the pub and china.
> 
> I know i came in on the wave of LR2009, but you wont get the "my way or highway" response. If the method is gentle and it works is all i care about, dont care who came up with it, quiet the contrary i am always happy to put new tricks in my tool box. I know people dont want to hear that they are having alpha issues, which is normal I suppose, but the reaility is that its the hardest to see when it concerns your own dog. Doesnt matter if it is your first dog or if you had 50 in your live. I am not saying its the ultimate solutions and answer to everything, but so many times i have worked with handlers on only establishing the leader and other issues disapeared or at the very least improved.
> 
> I have no doubts that the people here a more educated and informed how to handle and feed their dogs, which makes me happy, because the general dog handling population in the US I meet mostly on weekends in the park really makes me cry.
> 
> The overweight bad smelling kind of dogs, the poor 50 pound lab on a prong collar beacuse his 260 pound master cant figure out how to hold him without, dogs on leashes that would otherwise run away because the owner thought the dog cant get off the leash until its 1 year old etc.
> 
> anyways, back to work


Fair enough. Now we know your background, and now you know ours' :smile:

And I agree about the poor dog owners that ran out and got their dog because little jimmy fell in love with the pup from Air Bud, and now I'm afraid it's going to happen with the release of Marley and Me (very good movie, btw).. and now they just throw their dog a bone every now and then probably see sunshine enough to pee or poop.. so we all understand where you come from with that.

We always love suggestions and are always open to help. Words have to be chosen carefully on the internet, though, as many come across in the wrong manner. It happens. Look at RFD. The guy is passionate about his dogs and the wellbeing of others' pets, but so many people are turned off by his blunt approach. Compared to some of the posts I've run across in the history of this forum, he's let up a little. I also think he's slowed down because he is getting wore out by the constant retaliation HE gets when he's just trying to help. Very VERY smart guy from what I've collected, but he doesn't believe in sugar coating it, either (which this world just needs sometimes, ugh). Yet, RFD still keeps it short and sweet. He may come off as pushy sometimes, but he doesn't come off as intimidating. He doesn't carry an attitude of greatness like we've been getting from a few select joiners here lately..

So with that said, maybe you just came in at the wrong time and it's not your fault at all. After 2 weeks of it, it just got old, only they were frauds. A joke. As I said, I'm sure you mean well, and we appreciate good training advice, but lets try some simple, "try this" approaches.. until the person just doesn't get it and they really DO need a slap in the face, then you can pull out the whooping stick :biggrin:


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

Postal said:


> Now, for rockymtsweetie heh
> 
> They always make it look so easy on tv, but here's what I saw on "it's me or the dog"..
> 
> When you want to introduce a new dog, they would bring in one that was VERY calm, one that didn't respond to a dog's intimidation. Let them come in and get settle for about 5 minutes while china is put in another room out of sight. After the 5 minutes, bring china out on a leash and keep her happy. Keep telling her she's a good girl until she shows signs of aggression, then immediately catch her on it. Tell her no, and give her a command. If she doesn't listen, lead her back to the room and stay with her until she calms down, then try it again. The first time she can come out of the room and ignore the dog, or a be nice to it, treat her.
> 
> Like I said, it LOOKED easy on tv, but tv can turn an hour session into 5 minutes  But, that's what I would try. Sounds like it could work. Good luck!


I've never had that approach taught to me and I'm glad you offered that advice. It will definitely take a long time with China because she is a hyper dog. If I put her in another room, she will know immediately when another dog comes in the house. Clawing at the door, whining, rearing up and slamming her paws at the bottom of the door to try and get out. So that is definitely something I have to work on with her. That's why it's easier with a puppy. She's gentle, sweet, nosy, and sometimes pushy but SO much easier. And with Duckie it's going to stay easy as he will never get bigger than her. He will always look like a puppy to her. She's good with other dogs off our property. We took her to a different town last weekend for a long walk and dogs she met she was afraid of. We would walk by the same 3 dogs 4 or 5 times before she would finally stop acting afraid and just ignore them (and these are three dogs that act like China. Barking, yelping to get at her, jumping at the fence. I'm definitely going to try the approach you suggested though. Hopefully we can get somewhere! Thank you!


----------



## PukinHovi

*ROFL @ postal*

so we are cool then i guess :biggrin:

as you noticed, I am kinda bold as well, but I shall exercise my kindness. As you noticed I like to blame alpha issues, but to mix things up I also like to blame lack of exercise in equal meassures as cause for a missbehaved dog.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

PukinHovi said:


> so we are cool then i guess :biggrin:
> 
> as you noticed, I am kinda bold as well, but I shall exercise my kindness. As you noticed I like to blame alpha issues, but to mix things up I also like to blame lack of exercise in equal measures as cause for a misbehaved dog.


I do agree with the lack of exercise linked to China's chewing that she's recently picked up so we've been double exercising her just before we leave as I love the motto "A tired dog is a good dog" and it works. She hasn't eaten anything the last two times we've left. Too bad I didn't have a treadmill. I hate the hill we live on.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

^^^I wish I had a hill by be to run Peanut up and down!! That would be a great way to help me condition him.


----------



## Postal

Pukin, I haven't had a problem with you heh. Just providing a little "insight" :wink: And I very much agree about the exercise. When my dog has been lying around all day waiting for me, then I come home and am too tired to play with him, he annoys the heck out of me with his running around and constantly trying to crawl up on my lap just to play with the cat... but when I take him out and kick his ball around for 30 minutes, he comes in and lays down all night and lets me pet him. It's a world of difference. I'm actually considering getting another dog, possibly a smaller one, so he can have a friend outside of the house when I'm not home.. Only problem is the financial part.. and the fact that I might end up in an apartment here in a couple months.. not going to work with a large breed and a medium breed heh.

And rockymtsweetie, you're welcome. I hope it works for ya  China just has to realize that it's not ok to be THAT protective. After having Brian for a couple days, him and Stewie (the cat) got along very well. Loved playing together.. but when Brian was laying next to me and Stewie approached me, Brian would jump up and bark at Stewie trying to protect me. I just had to make Brian realize I could take care of myself if it was only a small kitty :smile: I do love him for protecting me, though heh. I think it was just a jealousy thing, personally :smile:


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

PeanutsMommy said:


> ^^^I wish I had a hill by be to run Peanut up and down!! That would be a great way to help me condition him.


We have a hill behind our house that my husband uses to strap on a pull harness and fastens it to mini logs and has china run run run real fast up the hill with the log on the harness. I don't mind that hill. It's the hill with the cars I don't like. LOL we live in the country and there's no sidewalks or even lines on the road for where pedestrians can walk. And most places out here, the lawn goes right to the road so they get mad if you walk your dog on 'their land'.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

Postal said:


> And rockymtsweetie, you're welcome. I hope it works for ya  China just has to realize that it's not ok to be THAT protective. After having Brian for a couple days, him and Stewie (the cat) got along very well. Loved playing together.. but when Brian was laying next to me and Stewie approached me, Brian would jump up and bark at Stewie trying to protect me. I just had to make Brian realize I could take care of myself if it was only a small kitty :smile: I do love him for protecting me, though heh. I think it was just a jealousy thing, personally :smile:


It could have been jealousy. Duckie does the same thing. Barks at China when I play with her and bites at her back legs. I try to divide the attention evenly and play with them at the same time to avoid this but I dont know how to make a puppy unjealous haha


----------



## PeanutsMommy

I can see how that can make things difficult. I am still jealous of one of your hills  

Peanut doesnt like when Jade (my dad's APBT) comes up and wants attention from me he will get in between us and push her away. I think Peanut thinks I belong to him and doesnt like me sharing his love with Jade. There is no noise or aggresiviness just him pushing himself into the mix and he has to be closest to me.


----------



## Postal

lol. Dogs are so funny. I think I'm gonna have to get a second pup... ugh. I hate spending money heh


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

Haha I looooove animals. It was a long journey just to get hubby to agree to a THIRD dog. And he definitely will not let me bring in the stray cat as that would make 4 total. Plus HIS iguana project. So we have a full house. But I don't mind because it gives us all that extra love and keeps out the animal haters =)

When Duckie acts "jealous" he's growling and biting. But it's playful. It's not full on mean. It could turn mean I suppose but I'm working hard to make that not happen lol


----------



## RawFedDogs

Postal said:


> lol. Dogs are so funny. I think I'm gonna have to get a second pup... ugh. I hate spending money heh


2 dogs are twice the food bill, twice the vet bill, and ten times the fun. :smile:


----------



## PeanutsMommy

Duckie is still young so you have time to work on that with him.


----------



## PukinHovi

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> We have a hill behind our house that my husband uses to strap on a pull harness and fastens it to mini logs and has china run run run real fast up the hill with the log on the harness. I don't mind that hill. It's the hill with the cars I don't like. LOL we live in the country and there's no sidewalks or even lines on the road for where pedestrians can walk. And most places out here, the lawn goes right to the road so they get mad if you walk your dog on 'their land'.


another great method to burn more dog energy/mile walked is a backpack if you havent tried that, dog need to be full grown and have no back or hip issues and not be overweight. A dog can carry a certain percentage of his or her body weight (dont quote me on that but i think its about 25%). very handy for storing water bottles.


----------



## Postal

PukinHovi said:


> another great method to burn more dog energy/mile walked is a backpack if you havent tried that, dog need to be full grown and have no back or hip issues and not be overweight. A dog can carry a certain percentage of his or her body weight (dont quote me on that but i think its about 25%). very handy for storing water bottles.


Yeah, I saw this on the dog whisperer. They make backpacks just for dogs to "work with". They can hold weights or items for your hike... and for some reason dogs LOVE to carry it because you are making them work heh. Like I said, dogs are funny :smile: Try getting your cat to wear a backpack. lol. Good luck


----------



## Postal

RawFedDogs said:


> 2 dogs are twice the food bill, twice the vet bill, and ten times the fun. :smile:


Good point :biggrin:

I'm gonna start looking around. I was trying to convince my brother to get a pup since he lives with me, but he's in the marines and doesn't want to get too attatched to anything just to end up leaving for 2 years and never seeing him. I'll talk to him some more. I wouldn't mind taking care of it while he's gone, and I know it'll remember him when he comes back. Dogs are just that way.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

Postal said:


> Good point :biggrin:
> 
> I'm gonna start looking around. I was trying to convince my brother to get a pup since he lives with me, but he's in the marines and doesn't want to get too attatched to anything just to end up leaving for 2 years and never seeing him. I'll talk to him some more. I wouldn't mind taking care of it while he's gone, and I know it'll remember him when he comes back. Dogs are just that way.


My husband is a Marine and currently deployed. He tells me that he misses our pup so much that sometimes they call out the K9 unit just so that they can see the dogs and pet them.
We use the internet everyday so when we turn on the webcams I put Peanut on the screen for him so he can see him and I take lots of pictures of the boy and once a month I print them out and send him a bunch of pictures. That is maybe something you can do if your brother gets a dog.

Also, you are right about them remembering them even though they are gone. I tell Peanut where is daddy and he starts to look for him. One time I was getting Peanut in my husbands truck I had to drive (i dont like driving the truck its too big) but Peanut went nuts it was the first time he was in it since my husband deployed and when we got out Peanut wanted back in that truck so bad he was jumping up on the truck whining. He thought daddy was somewhere in the truck.
I cant wait to see how Peanut reacts when my husband gets home. :biggrin: After my husband would get home from being in the field training Peanut would lose his marbles and jump up into my husbands arms! I can only imagine what its going to be like after a deployment!


----------



## Postal

PeanutsMommy said:


> My husband is a Marine and currently deployed. He tells me that he misses our pup so much that sometimes they call out the K9 unit just so that they can see the dogs and pet them.
> We use the internet everyday so when we turn on the webcams I put Peanut on the screen for him so he can see him and I take lots of pictures of the boy and once a month I print them out and send him a bunch of pictures. That is maybe something you can do if your brother gets a dog.
> 
> Also, you are right about them remembering them even though they are gone. I tell Peanut where is daddy and he starts to look for him. One time I was getting Peanut in my husbands truck I had to drive (i dont like driving the truck its too big) but Peanut went nuts it was the first time he was in it since my husband deployed and when we got out Peanut wanted back in that truck so bad he was jumping up on the truck whining. He thought daddy was somewhere in the truck.
> I cant wait to see how Peanut reacts when my husband gets home. :biggrin: After my husband would get home from being in the field training Peanut would lose his marbles and jump up into my husbands arms! I can only imagine what its going to be like after a deployment!


Wow, that's awesome. Made me smile reading that post :smile:

I'll definitely let him read this post, see how he feels afterwards. Brian needs a playmate so badly heh


----------



## PeanutsMommy

Plus if he has to leave he has his dog in trustworthy hands


----------



## Postal

Definitely! heh. And he'll have something that loves him more than the world when he gets back  All these points will be brought up in our next meeting.. hehe


----------



## PeanutsMommy

pets in the military can be done. any more questions let me know ill tell more of my stories if needed


----------



## Postal

haha. Deal!


----------



## prntmkr

I haven't waded thru all the replies, so this may have already been brought up:

Introducing a Dog into a Home with other Dogs

He also has a free "podcast" on the same subject.
I haven't read the article or listened to the podcast, but I hope it's of some help.

Good luck!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

It's too much of a hassle to bring older dogs in. It's her house so I'm not going to push it. (well, my house, but I don't care). She likes puppies so eh, just gonna get puppies! I'm taking her to training in the spring (thank GOODNESS) and she'll be getting a lot of dog/dog time. So maybe I can start having people bring their dogs here then, but for right now, I'll stick with what she likes.


----------

